# RSS feeds problem



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I keep getting the following message when I open up Windows Live mail

"Initialization of RSS feed support failed. RSS feeds could not be updated"

I am not even aware I use RSS feeds. How do I fix the problem please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if making IE your default browser solves the problem. I'm assuming that merely clicking OK get you to LM.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows Live Mail if you go to the left column down near the bottom you have: Mail, Calender, Contacts, *FEEDS,* Newsgroups. When you click feeds, it shows a list of feeds, simply the delete the feed and you will not receive any more. if your view is different. Click the top left blue down arrow that gives you "New, Save, Print, Options, Import/export. Under *options*, when you click it,* feeds *shows up, click that, you can add/remove from there


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Have deleted as shown thanks spunk.funk

If I have problems still, will consider IE, but at the moment quite happy with Google Chrome.

Thanks for your prompt help.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> I keep getting the following message when I open up Windows Live mail
> 
> "Initialization of RSS feed support failed. RSS feeds could not be updated"
> 
> I am not even aware I use RSS feeds. How do I fix the problem please?


Sorry to say it did not work for me after I deleted everything.

All I have left under Feeds is

Your feeds
Bookmarks Toolbar Folder
Latest Headlines
Micrsoft Feeds
Deleted items

There is nothing in any of them. I have now changed to IE, but the problem still occurs.

Is it necessary to have feeds at all, as I don't use them.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

p.s I really don't like IE


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Making IE your default browser doesn't mean you have to use it. Just set it and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok I went into IE again, clicked on Feeds, and deleted everything there. Rebooted, and opened up WLM. Problem still there.

Also in the Feeds section, Microsoft Feeds, Bookmarks Toolbar Folder, Latest Headlines and Deleted items have returned (tho empty).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you make IE your default browser?


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Not that time. I'll do it again and report back.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

my apologies, yes it is still the default browser from before - I had not changed it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you reading the mail in Outlook or on the web.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

No I am using Window Live Mail (WLM) and I open it up directly from the sidebar. I mentioned that in my original messagae


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IE>GEAR>Internet Options>Content>Feeds & Web Slices>Settings>Uncheck all options>OK.
In Chrome delete RSS Subscription Extension


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I've done the IE part, but not sure where to find the RSS Subscription Extension in Chrome? I found extensions in tools but RSS Subscription was not there - is it somewhere else?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's not there you have the most recent version of Chrome. Does the problem still exist?


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Sadly it does 

I just rebooted and the problem message still comes on when I open Windows Live Mail.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Delete the feeds folder in Live Mail.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> Delete the feeds folder in Live Mail


I wish 

There is nothing in any of these folders, but the option to delete has been greyed out.

Attachment enclosed


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you did what Spunk_Funk said and deleted the feeds that were present (check again in IE) and the message is coming back and I'm not sure whether the Delete the feeds folder in Live Mail is intentionally grayed out, it's time to check for malware.

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Corday - many thanks for your past help. I will certainly print out the instructions to do as suggested (with a bit of trepidation as well) lol


----------

